# Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)



## Ginger (14. Apr. 2009)

So Hallo alle zusammen 
Wollt mich nun auch mal Vorstellen.
Wir haben nun durch einen Umzug einen Koitech in unseren Garten hier kommen mal die Daten zu unseren Teich.

Liter:  36000        Ph: 7   KH: 4    GH: 5   NO2:  0,05-0,1(passen die Werte?)

Besatz(soweit ich es zählen konnte )

3      50cm Taisho Sanke
2-3   20cm Taisho Sanke
1      15cm  Gin Matsuba
10    Goldfische
5      Junggoldfische (noch schwarz)

Pflanzenbesatz wird noch aufgebessert da noch nichts gefunden wurde , was einer Wassrpflanze ähnelt, sei es über Wasser ,nur ein paar fetzen von Pflanzen entdeckt, oder unter Wasser (gerademal 10 cm sicht , wird denk ich von der Algenblüte kommen).

Leider ist noch kein Filter vorhanden von dem Vorbesitzer gabs nur ne Pumpe.
Sind nun auf der suche nach einen gescheiten Filter. Ein UV-C Strahler wird wahrscheinlich auch seinen Platz finden

Die Fische sind schon quicklebendig und suchen fleißg nach Futter.
Bilder kommen demnächst natürlich auch, versuch auch mal die Fische bei der Fütterung vor die Linse zubekommen.

Liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## Dr.J (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo Laura,

Ein :Willkommen2 hier aus Oberfranken nach Mittelfranken. Viel Spass hier.


----------



## speer (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo Laura
:willkommen:Willkommen2 und einen schönen Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet viel Spaß hier

Gruß Markus


----------



## Eugen (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo Laura,

ein herzliches Willkommen aus badisch Franken von einem Ex-Oberfrangen.

  man muß Gott für alles danken,auch für einen Mittelfrangen  

aber den Spruch kennst du ja sicher,und er ist auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo Laura und herzlich :willkommen

Fütter bitte nicht so viel wenn noch kein Filter läuft

Und nun viel Spass hier


----------



## Ginger (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

nun ein paar bilder =)


----------



## nico1985 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo, und was willste alles so dran machen oder verändern? 

gruß nico


----------



## axel (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Hallo Laura 

Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen

:Willkommen2

Danke für die tollen Fotos  
Da habt Ihr einen schönen Teich übernommen . Leider gibts da ja noch einiges zu tun .
Ich hoffe Du bekommst von unseren Koiteichexperten eine Filterempfehlung !
Wenn schreib die Frage nochmal in "Koi und Koiteich"
Hier mal ein Link was so zu einem  Koiteichfilter gebraucht wird 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14499

Wasserwerte kannste hier nachlesen
 .https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Was Klasse wär wenn Du noch Platz für einen extra Pflanzenfilter hättest . Kois haben wohl  Wasserpflanzen auch zum fressen gern .

Lg
axel


----------



## Kalle (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

:willkommen


----------



## Ginger (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

@ nico1985 ich denk wir werden groß nicht viel dran ändern , Filter kommt halt noch dazu. 


@ axel danke für die Verlinkungen werd sie mir mal anschaun =)

Gruß Laura


----------



## Ginger (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Nachdem ich mir nun den Beitrag durchgelesen hab über koiteichfilter, hab ich mir gedacht könnte man doch für die Anfang in einen Maischefass einen Kammerfilter einbauen. wo das wasser von unten reingepumpt wird und so die Kammern durchläuft.

Gruß Laura


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

hallo laura,

auch ein herzliches willkommen im forum der teich-verückten  



wir franken müssen uns ja mit unseren teichen net verstecken


----------



## Ginger (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Ach übrigens ^^ bei mir sind es doch keine Algen, sondern das Wasser ist nur extrem Trüb. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Pflanzen vom Ufer haben auch ihre Wurzeln im Teich(z.b. der __ Efeu) ich dnek mal das dadurch auch einiges an Nährstoffen rausgezogen wird. 
Als Filter hab ich mir überlegt in einen alten Aquarium einen Filter zu bauen.

Gruß Laura


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*



Ginger schrieb:


> Als Filter hab ich mir überlegt in einen alten Aquarium einen Filter zu bauen.



Hallo Laura,

da musst Du aber wohl das Sealifecenter überfallen, um was brauchbares zu finden. Du hast doch 36.000 Liter im Teich - wann soll das denn durch sein?

Die Pflanzen, die von aussen die Füße ins Wasser stecken (insbesondere ein __ Efeu), sind gar nicht gut. Lass uns mal einen richtigen Sommer kriegen...dann macht es schlürf und Du fängst an, Löcher zu suchen.

Und dort, wo Wurzeln von aussen in den Teich können, kann auch Boden, Regenwasser, Dreck in den Teich. Da brauchst Du Dich über trübes Wasser nicht mehr zu wundern.

Du solltest Dich vielleicht noch mal ganz in Ruhe hinsetzen und den Lesestoff verarbeiten, den meine Vorschreiber Dir verlinkt haben. Auch das *Basiswissen* würde wohl nicht schaden. Denn so wird das nix.


----------



## Ginger (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Ok  ist gut das schon mal zu wissen .
ich denk ich werd mich auch mal mit ein paar leutchen treffen die bei mir in der gegend wohnen und mal so besprechen was sich da machen lässt.
Mit den Pflanzen, es hat denk ich auch was gutes weil die Fische gehn immer an die Wurzel, wo sich am ende algen geblidet haben , und fressen dort die Mückenlarven raus. muss mal schaun ob ich die dann abschneid oder nicht mal schaun.
Und mit den weiter machen, mein Vater hat keine große Lust was zu machen, er meint wenn es die Fische nicht stört dann lass mas so.

@blumenelse bisher ist mir noch kein Wasserverlust aufgefallen. Letztens wurde ich gefragt ob ich den Teich aufgefüllt habe!  hatte ich aber nicht.

Gruß Laura


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Fränkin stellt sich vor =)*

Servus Laura

Kannst mal ein kleines Update machen  ... wie sieht dein Teich denn heute, nach mehr als einem Jahr aus 

Was hat sich verändert  .... laß bitte Bilder sprechen 

Würde mich sehr freuen


----------

